
Convert shortcomings into advantages without lying - d0mine
http://blog.asmartbear.com/blog/convert-shortcomings-into-advantages-without-lying.html
======
lionhearted
Nice article. Mild tangent: Salesmanship is great, but I get kind of sick of
it in a hurry. I went to a new gym (Equinox in Los Angeles) for the first time
last night, worked out on a guest pass with my friend, and then went into a
sales office and said, "We've got a dinner reservation for steak really soon,
can you give me your rate card and best specials?" I then took notes on the
ratecard about what he offered. So now, I've got their baseline rates which
almost any gym will come off of/throw some freebies along with, and I didn't
have to hear, "Well, yes, our joining fee is $500, but please remember that
our gym is... clean... has whirlpools... the finest equipment, blah blah
blah." Hooray for being in a hurry so as to get numbers instead of pitch.

~~~
DenisM
I'll remember that trick. thanks

